# Audis in the Park 2010



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok, if this is not enough notice for you all then I don't know what is!

The date is set and the venue is booked!

Sunday 8th August 2010 @ Wicksteed Park, Kettering!

I am in the process off updating the website so please keep checking back.

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk

Please make this a sticky Admin peeps!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Gutted to have missed this years event so will hope that the car is running next year.

Its in my diary already!

:roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

cal1470 said:


> Ok, if this is not enough notice for you all then I don't know what is!
> 
> The date is set and the venue is booked!
> 
> ...


Not sure if you have given enough of a heads up... how about a date for the 2011 and 2012 one's? :roll:


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

lol...well last time i got bitch slapped for not giving enough notice!....now im bitch slapped for giving too much...lol :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

was a cracking day, will be there


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

cal1470 said:


> lol...well last time i got bitch slapped for not giving enough notice!....now im bitch slapped for giving too much...lol :lol:


good planning fella... get us sorted a good spot, I reckon we could out do our ADI turn out


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hope I can make this one 2008 mate


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Was a good show this one, shame we didnt have a better turn out as some didnt show, also i think we had an average spot as we had R8s parking in our places :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

The only reason the R8's parked with us is because they tried to hide the fact that they had a shamless amount of money to waste on a car and thought they would be better trying to blend in with us !!! I'd still buy one though !!!!!! ha ha !! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ROLL ON THE NEXT AUDI'S IN THE PARK !!!!!!!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry I wont be attending this debacle [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

well thanks for popping by !!!!! :x :x :x :x


----------



## brucey1985 (Nov 21, 2009)

Def up for this one and the missus is too...

Hopefully have a few Mods by then

Brucey


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Will have to do this one. 

DAZ


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Still think it's a long way to stand in a field.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

:roll:


wallsendmag said:


> Still think it's a long way to stand in a field.


 :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Still think it's a long way to stand in a field.


Could take a chair mate :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Still think it's a long way to stand in a field.
> ...


Lol!
:lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Still think it's a long way to stand in a field.


Filled with overflowing bins with a side order of wasps


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

robokn said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Still think it's a long way to stand in a field.
> ...


This is my local park your slagging off. :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Tell me I am wrong then :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

YOUR'E WRONG !!! there you go !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Count me in again this year!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

SimonQS said:


> Count me in again this year!


Lets get a bigger gathering of TT's this year, lets show the chavs how its done !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bozzy96 said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in again this year!
> ...


Careful they walk among us


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > SimonQS said:
> ...


Indeed they do :wink:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

quote="SimonQS"]Count me in again this year!

Lets get a bigger gathering of TT's this year, lets show the chavs how its done !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote][/quote]
Careful they walk among us[/quote]

Indeed they do :wink:

DAZ[/quote]

I have yet to see a TT with tyres bigger than the arches, all blacked out windows and "On a Mission " on the back window, Daz theres an opening there for you !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> quote="SimonQS"]Count me in again this year!
> 
> Lets get a bigger gathering of TT's this year, lets show the chavs how its done !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


[/quote]
Careful they walk among us[/quote]

Indeed they do :wink:

DAZ[/quote]

I have yet to see a TT with tyres bigger than the arches, all blacked out windows and "On a Mission " on the back window, Daz theres an opening there for you !!! :lol: :lol:[/quote]

:lol: Git

DAZ


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

i need to get some lexus rear lights for this to stand a chance this year :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

You can have my old ones Sid :wink:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> i need to get some lexus rear lights for this to stand a chance this year :roll:


And a brown envelope !!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Definately put my name down for this one. Wasn't able to make last years event.

Plus i got mates who live in and around Kettering. So can make a proper weekend of it 

Many thanks for the really early post. Will help everyone with their planning im sure.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

James GoaTTes said:


> Definately put my name down for this one. Wasn't able to make last years event.
> 
> Plus i got mates who live in and around Kettering. So can make a proper weekend of it
> 
> Many thanks for the really early post. Will help everyone with their planning im sure.


Can you recommend some B&BS Geezer !!!


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

nah mate, dont know the area that well. sorry.

a quick google search would be ur best bet.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> James GoaTTes said:
> 
> 
> > Definately put my name down for this one. Wasn't able to make last years event.
> ...


 Check out Premier Travel Inn or Travel Lodge.


----------



## lego man (Nov 9, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

if it's the same location as last year i'm gonna give it a miss... scraped my exhaust numerous times over the speed bumps last year and now the 3" system is on it'll just rip the thing off.... if it's a new location then deffo count me in !!!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Just bought my advance ticket for this!

£5!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

ticket arrived this morning


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Free for me just use my season ticket for the park.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Got my ticket today!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

this maybe a bit too far for me :?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> this maybe a bit too far for me :?


Less distance than Stanford!

Get your ass onboard!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Im in for this - looking forward to it!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > this maybe a bit too far for me :?
> ...


are you sure, this seems further and driving up the m1 sucks balls man, all these 50mph roadworks, just cant get a good run. Ill check it out and reconsider.

May have to bring the mrs as its a week after my engagement :?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

sTTranger said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > sTTranger said:
> ...


Come up the M11 then A14 its less than 90 minutes from Dartford tunnel.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Do we need a ticket, I just turned up on the day last year...


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Si look at your sandals, i knew you were an old man at heart


----------



## TTR (Oct 24, 2009)

Is this just a turn up and show occasion, ?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

sTTranger said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Si look at your sandals, i knew you were an old man at heart


Their actually very trendy leather flip flops :roll:

Anyway, I am not taking style advice from you :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

TTR said:


> Is this just a turn up and show occasion, ?


Yes i think it is or you can pre book for a fiver.


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Sooooooo........are you boyz & gurlz having a club display again this year?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

cal1470 said:


> Sooooooo........are you boyz & gurlz having a club display again this year?


Hope so.


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

only 2 months away now, would of thought you guys would of had a list going????


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a ticket. i know bigsid and vspurs have purchased advanced tickets.


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well done and thank you!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Can we all have a look here please:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=176142&start=0


----------

